# Alternative to Erics E61 grouphead thermometer - ktype thermocouple M6 bolt?



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

Am I missing something drastic here but if you sealed the top or the inside of the nut up with something like JB Weld is there any reason you couldn't use one of these as an alternative to Erics adapter? I know it's not pretty and it's not going to be a permanent solution but it would be close enough?









https://www.amazon.co.uk/HiLetgo-Temperature-Sensor-Probes-Thermocouple/dp/B00M1PMEJW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1477496743&sr=8-2&keywords=k+type+m6+thermocouple


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Possibly, but it looks a bit short to me. The sensor needs to reach the flowing water, otherwise you'll just be measuring the temperature of the group. I made one from an M6 brake bleed screw - cut off the tip and put a bare wire t/c through and sealed with JB weld. Worked fine.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I had the same idea, and bought one of those nuts but there are two main reasons why it wouldn't work.

1. The m6 nut is recessed into the group with most e61 groups. The nut on this thermocouple wont screw down flush with the fitting

2. There is 9 bar of pressure behind that nut. You would have to be VERY sure that the thermocouple would stay in place, and that the JB weld you apply could stand this pressure.

This is the Korean alternative: http://www.designcoffee.com/product/detail.html?product_no=520


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

Completely looked over the fact the nut is recessed!


----------

